# Romex Routing in Attic



## 69-er (Feb 18, 2007)

When routing the romex in the attic, (Wood framing), what's the best way?  Is it normal practice to just run it directly across from junction box to junction box or should the wiring be secured along the bottom of the trusses and then across to the next junction box?  Should I drill 3/4" holes in the trusses instead of laying the wiring on top?

It seems that running it directly to the boxes would save on excess wiring, but running it along the joists and then across to the boxes would be neater.  Because of the trusses, there is little room for traffic.  I'll be only making a small storage area next to the attic access hole.

Thanks!

Larry


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 18, 2007)

Hello Larry and Welcome to the Forum:
I have seen romex run both ways. It seems that the guy who runs the wire with the joists takes a lot of pride in his work. However, the pride found in the work costs someone a lot of extra wire. It can be done either way and no, I would not drill through the trusses for the wire.
Those extra "neatness" practices certainly impress an electrical inspector. I know that Square Eye has been complemented on his neat load centers. They look like they were factory wired with a wiring harness. 
If you are talking about your job and your wire and you don't mind a little extra cost, then have at it and make it look like the wire grew there. You certainly have my support and best wishes.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 19, 2007)

Never never ever drill a hole in a truss.



that is all


----------



## Kerrylib (Feb 19, 2007)

I've seen reference to laying a board across the joists to then route your wiring on it.  Staple it down as required.  Even put sides on it to make it a sort of trough.  That way it is protected from getting "stepped-on" between joists and stays neatly contained without it being bundled and therefore derated in capacity.

I'm sure "neatness" counts.  I'd bet an inspector going over a DIY job that looks like something strung up like a spiders web in a windstorm is going to get much more scrutiny than a job that is neatly routed, labeled, etc.

The best solution is the one that uses the least material, goes the fastest, looks the best, and of course is the safest installation.  Of course these are all pretty much mutually exclusive requirements.


----------

